# Benutzer-Authentifizierung für Java App



## HarryXVI (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Client-Applikation in Java, die sich bei einem Server authentifizieren soll. 

Workflow:
Der Benutzer soll Name und Passwort eingeben, dann wird mit dem Server abgeglichen und wenns übereinstimmt, ist er "eingeloggt".
(Wenn hier schon Fehler auftauchen, bitte Bescheid sagen...)

Ich habe nun diverse Möglichkeiten beim Einrichten des Backends (Debian Server). Folgende Möglichkeiten zur Benutzerverwaltung sind mir bis dato bekannt:

Ein System-User mit minimalen Rechten meldet sich in der App im Hintergrund am Server an und überprüft in einer MySQL-Datenbank auf dem Server, ob Benutzername und Passwort enthalten sind.
Jeder App-Benutzer wird einzeln als System-User im Server-Betriebssystem eingetragen und versucht, sich am Server einzuloggen.

Welches ist eher zu empfehlen? Oder gibt es bessere Möglichkeiten? Ich bin für jede Anregung dankbar.

mfg
HarryXVI


----------

